# Business question from a newbie



## crazypretty (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi guys,  first of all, I have been reading all of your posts and have learned so much- thanks!

My question is about coming up with a name for my business.  I am a mua, and need a name for my business and website.  I have been reading articles and thinking up names, but nothing sounds right.  I was thinking of maybe just using my name, but I wanted something a little more creative!  If anyone has any ideas, advise, or names they can think of please let me know!

Thanks in advance! 

Jamie


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm... I work primarily in graphic design/marketing/journalism and whenever we have to come up with a name, we make friends with the thesaurus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Usually, I write down a list of words or concepts you think describe your business or that you want associated with it. Play around with them, maybe combine some into a funky portmanteau, give a thesaurus (I do this online because it's faster) a shot. Sometimes it'll come up with weird... weird... stuff. But every now and then there's something you didn't think of that's even better than what you were using in the first place. Then I narrow things down to say 10 possible names and think about how those names would work in a logo, but I'm not sure if you're going that far right now.

Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 27, 2007)

A friend made up mine because I couldn't think of anything either. And it's just so simple and easy for people to remember me - FacesbyNiki.


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 28, 2007)

My name is a little more esoteric than simple.  My husband and i share a site and name, and he is a lighting designer.  So, we wanted a name that fit us both.  We settled on Ex Materia Studios.  It is a creation term that means "out of something" which is what we do.  We take what we have at hand and we create art.


----------



## crazypretty (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.  I think I may just end up with something like Jamie Lange Makeup Artistry or something like that.  I am still brainstorming though.  Does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 28, 2007)

Makeup by Lange.


----------



## little_angel (Oct 1, 2007)

i think i got lucky with a name that is phonetically spelled... i just try to keep my own name out there as much as possible. i have 'makeup artistry by molly hutchins' on my business cards.


----------



## aeni (Oct 1, 2007)

It's not the catchiest but you can just add LLC to your name.  Don't have to include the LLC on your cards.


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 2, 2007)

I beleive you have to be a limited liability company to claim you are an LLC...


----------



## aeni (Oct 4, 2007)

Marie Monet LLC is a makeup artist...


----------



## pixichik77 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Marie Monet LLC is a makeup artist..._

 
I didn't say makeup artist cannot be LLCs... but you have to pay to be a limited liability company. to call yourself one without going thru the process of becoming an LLC would be fraud.


----------



## aeni (Oct 4, 2007)

No no no - sorry - I assumed she would understand that she could become one and she could just use her name for the business name.  Of course you need to go through the process.  I just assumed she and everyone else knew.


----------

